# Who As All The Answers ???



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

When you want to find a fact in the fastest time, what's the best website to ask ? 

My choice is GOOGLE !! www.google.co.uk 

Whats your view ?? Choice ??


----------



## Ace4me (Oct 10, 2001)

I am a big google fan as well, but a friend recently pointed me to dogpile ( www.dogpile.com ) and I am finding it quite useful.

Ace


----------



## BChand (Mar 20, 2002)

My current favorite for search engines is also google.com however, http://www.teoma.com/ is trying to outdo it. I still like google the best.


----------



## Brooks (Oct 31, 2001)

Google is the one I use all the time.

Dogpile I also use on occasion, usually when I am searching for something really esoteric.


----------



## Gnosisless (Dec 17, 2001)

I find Google to be the most comprehensive of the search engines (when they don't remove pages from their listings because they're afraid of being sued...), but for drilling down to a few sites quickly, altavista.com is what I use. (actually, raging.com, which is a pared-down version of altavista).

The reason is this: with altavista, you can include operators in your search string that specifically require or eliminate words or word combinations. You can get a similar effect in google, but it isn't as accurate (in my experience) or as easy.

+ with a word indicates the word must appear in the results page
- indicates the word must not appear
a period (full stop for the UK people) between two words means they must appear side by side

There are many more options, but these are the ones I use the most.

I've found using the period between a few words I know will appear together is MUCH more effective than trying to use quotes around a phrase, mainly because word1.word2 will match any occurrence of word1 right in front of word2, without having to match punctuation. This is especially useful if a phrase is sometimes written hyphenated, sometimes two words, and sometimes one word:

rock.and.roll matches "rock and roll" "rock-and-roll" and even "rockandroll", but wouldn't match a site about rocks or baked dinner rolls (unless the site was also about music).

Altavista also supports standard boolean search strings, and other special search types:

http://help.altavista.com/adv_search/syntax

After checking this page, I see that they no longer list the special "+" and "-" and "." operators, but they still work. If I can find a reference I will post it here.


----------



## gethedge (Jan 21, 2002)

hotbot all the way


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

www.teoma.com .....new search engine !! What do u think ??


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme (Apr 29, 2002)

google.................it hasn't dissapointed me yet


----------



## sgooch (Apr 29, 2002)

google as well


----------



## bobbi (Dec 21, 2000)

I always use Hotbot as my first choice. I like it because I can select the language for my results and once I have results I can check "Search in these results" and then search again and narrow down my results. 

Google would be my next choice!!!


----------



## combsdon (Jan 4, 2001)

I thought Ask Jeeves was the answer *until*I tried Google.....


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Google rules.

It's the biggest and the fastest,and it has all these nice extra options like Image Search, Groops Search, Cached results.

Try the Advanced search page, if you haven't already: http://www.google.com/advanced_search

As for Metasearches, try these two:

Vivisimo 

Dataware

Very useful!


----------



## Sharon D (Feb 16, 2001)

And yet another vote for Google. It definitely rocks. I liked it so much that I installed their toolbar which I find fairly useful.


P.S. Tony, thanks for the above links for Metasearches. Very handy indeed!


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

And yet another vote for Google..........i have the Google tool bar and its very handy,alta vista would be a close second.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

I use Google as well, and I usually use the Groups search a lot.

The Image search is great in trying to explain what you're trying to look for in an icon

eddie


----------



## phoneguy55 (Dec 28, 2000)

just did a quick test.....

searched for ANTS TROJAN to see what came up.....

Metacrawler, Dogpile, and Google all found a reference to the free trojan remover from Germany, but Google has an option right next to the site link to Translate into English....so it knows it's in German already. Now the translation is a little rough, but another score for Googles useability.


----------



## DMC2 (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm used to typing google (or just clicking on the 'Favorite' in my Links bar). I sometimes Yahoo though.


----------



## goldtoe (Apr 28, 2002)

I use google most of the time.


----------



## teduk (Jan 30, 2002)

Yep, google is the best as far as i'm concerned. it's very fast too.


----------



## joeh9 (May 19, 2002)

Google is best i reckon


----------



## trencetter (Jun 5, 2002)

http://mamma.com this ENG. rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Because its go"s through ALL search ENG. 
LIKE > ( GOOGLE , JEEVES , LYCOS , ETC. , ETC. , )


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

I use Copernic, it includes google, mamma, altavista, and a bunch of others.


----------



## aldiboronti (Apr 18, 2002)

Most definitely Google, and using the option to put the Google toolbar on IE makes it even easier to use.


----------



## korgul (Jun 5, 2002)

Here is a neat little trick when using a search engine.

Say you want to search MS knowledgebase. An impossible task from inside their page.

Open up google and type in what you want to find + :microsoft.com

so if you want to search for DNS

in the Google search bar your text would look like this

DNS :microsoft.com


----------



## enviroman50 (May 16, 2002)

www.alltheweb.com is the ticket. It's quick and to the point


----------



## Gram123 (Mar 15, 2001)

Not the fastest or the best results, but certainly a nice looking search engine - KartOO

Gram


----------



## Gram123 (Mar 15, 2001)

To help you make up your mind (or to cause you more confusion!) here is a page of links of reiviews of search engines (how many time can I use the word 'of'?)

http://searchenginewatch.internet.com/resources/reviews.html
Gram


----------



## cybergum (Oct 24, 2001)

I prefer Google, although getting a two word search not to show something completely irrelevant is irritating 



> I'm used to typing google (or just clicking on the 'Favorite' in my Links bar). I sometimes Yahoo though.


Ever looked at the bottom of a Yahoo search? It says "Powered by Google". Yahoo and Google searches will give you identical results


----------



## Hakan (Jun 13, 2002)

previous ones are excellent espeacially Google. some other good and reliable search engines to go for are.... I have no doubts about these ones also.

webwombat
lycos
altavista

www.webwombat.com 
or
www.lycos.com 
or
www.altavista.com


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

most of the time I get "The site may be busy or the web server may be down."


----------



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

37.com is the best seaqrches 37 different search engines at once. Including google, yahoo, etc.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi Davec which site are you refering to ??


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

Once in a while I can get to it, but not usually.


----------



## Mermaid (Oct 29, 2001)

Google all the way!Google , every time!


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Google Rocks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jabarnut (Jun 26, 2002)

Surprise Surprise! - Another vote for *Google* 

I really think it's the best and really the only one I use now.

And, as *$teve* mentioned, the Google Toolbar is great!

Those of you that don't have it should check it out. Makes searching a snap.

Have a great day!


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Thought the Google Toolbar was Spyware ??


----------



## jabarnut (Jun 26, 2002)

Ya got me Joe!
Nothing has ever turned up in my "spyware software" to indicate that

And it's *Really* cool, I use it all the time

You should give it a try- You can easily remove ALL of it in the "Add remove programs" if you dont like it!

Have a great day!


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by joe2cool:_
> *Thought the Google Toolbar was Spyware ??
> 
> *


Not at all Joe!

Google is a bona fide company, who aren't hiding anything from us we should know.

I can only endorse them wholeheartedly.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

I know the topic here is search engines but if you have the time this is the best site for a wide variety of info. It has Google on there also.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyKlein:_
> *
> 
> Not at all Joe!
> ...


Thx ! Tony I realised once I'd done it, must have been thinking of something else, is there something called 'HotBar' ?


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Yep.

It's spyware, and is one of the items targeted by Ad-Aware:

Parasites\Scumware systems detected by Ad-aware:

All versions of Adware, AdBreak, AdReady, Alexa, Aureate, Bulla.com, Comet Cursor, Cydoor, Doubleclick, DSSAgent, EverAd, eZula, Expedioware, Flyswat, HomePageWare, SEBar, OfferCompanion, *Hotbar*, OnFlow, TimeSink, Web3000, Webhancer, Transponder, Wnad, ZapSpot, SurfPlus, AdvertBar, NetPal, CashBar, WurldMediaBHO, MessageMates, EWA, Ezsearchbar, CommonName, GoHip, DownloadWare, NetworkEssentials, ImiServerIEPlugin, TopMoxie, Lop.Com, BDE Projector, UCmore, OpenMe, JaypeeSysBHo, FlashTrack, NetRadar, NetZany, NetSource,NowBox,TrustToolBar, WinAd, many BrowserHijackers and more...


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Cheers!!

Tony have a Cool !! Day


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

*Google  *


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Google indeed! 

Hi DJ. Good to see you back here!


----------



## cisco2004 (Nov 4, 2003)

Google is #1


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Its webcrawler!!!!!!!!!!!

It includes the best results from Google and many other search engines.

http://webcrawler.com/index.html


----------



## Schnitzu (Jun 5, 2003)

My first choice is Google. If you're looking for search engine tips and news, try here:

http://searchenginewatch.com/


----------



## kingT (Oct 26, 2003)

google by far is the best. It never fails although it sometimes is an overkill. How could it be perfect? Everyone is different.


----------



## gl1t6h (Dec 2, 2003)

goto vivisimo.com

...it clusterizes ur results:up:


----------



## Schnitzu (Jun 5, 2003)

Judging by the responses, Google wins hands down. And so it should, it is a great search engine. However, serious researchers may want to search the "invisible web". The invisible web is largely made up of data bases of governments, universities and private companies that do not usually show up on a search with a tool like Google and the others mentioned in this thread.

A good tool for searching the invisible web is ProFusion. Find it here:

http://www.profusion.com/


----------



## It Wasn't me (Nov 11, 2003)

And if you really want to learn how to SEARCH go here...
http://qu00l.net/s/www.searchlores.org/


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

I do use google most of the time but for those off-searches i go to www.altavista.com/. Google may have image but altavista has a better one, as well as an audio search(mp3, wma, wav, etc) and a video search(avi, mpeg, mpg, mov, rm, ram, etc). Much better for the off searches, but yeah google all the way for your basics i guess, although altavista web search does do the thing where they have alternatives based on your search query to the side.


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

Google.com is the place where i go, it's my homepage , and i use it almost everyday!!! Google Rules!!!


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

Looks like my homepage is now msn.com


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Strangely, I use alltheweb, it's usefull since it treats my boleans better and I can choose to weed out all sites not in english.. Googles fine, but it's my second choice..


----------

